# E. boulengeri discussion



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Ed said:


> Do you mean *Epidobates boulengeri? *


I'll have those soon, Ed.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

*Re: bolangers*



Ed said:


> Do you mean *Epidobates boulengeri? *


I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but people could not literally give those away when they came in. At least this is 1 frog that won't go extinct due to smuggling demand.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: bolangers*

Sad, they are pretty cool.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: bolangers*



markpulawski said:


> I know beauty is in the eye of the beholder but people could not literally give those away when they came in. At least this is 1 frog that won't go extinct due to smuggling demand.


I purchased them from Bronx Reptiles for $0.99 cents each and sold them for $3.99.... I sold what I brought into the store.. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*



stemcellular said:


> I'll have those soon, Ed.


here is a little teaser for you Ray


----------



## Venutus1 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: bolangers*



Ed said:


> I purchased them from Bronx Reptiles for $0.99 cents each and sold them for $3.99.... I sold what I brought into the store..
> 
> Ed


Bronx Reptiles... hasn't that been de-funct for years?
BTW: B.Elderman is now operating in Fla. 

Sheesh, I didn't think you were _that_ old Ed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: bolangers*



Venutus1 said:


> Bronx Reptiles... hasn't that been de-funct for years?
> BTW: B.Elderman is now operating in Fla.
> 
> Sheesh, I didn't think you were _that_ old Ed.


I remember when Bruce sold the place... I even went up and handpicked stuff a few times before he moved..


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*

good old Bronx Reptiles....... those were the days


Jeremy, that is not my frog, that pic was taken in the wild when i was in Ecuador last Summer, they are everywhere in the country, seems to be the most popular frog, just like the trivs in Peru.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: bolangers*



Julio said:


> good old Bronx Reptiles....... those were the days
> 
> 
> Jeremy, that is not my frog, that pic was taken in the wild when i was in Ecuador last Summer, they are everywhere in the country, seems to be the most popular frog, just like the trivs in Peru.


 
Don't they still think that this is a complex of cryptic species instead of one species?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*

I have no idea on that Ed, they were slight variations though from the different regions we traveled, though i failed to document them, but i had no time, unfortunately i was with my buddy and it was a birding trip, though i wanna go back so bad and make it a frogging trip and just take more time to take pics of frogs


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: bolangers*

The one you pictured looks different than the ones I remember (which looked like the one's pictured here) http://life.bio.sunysb.edu/ee/grahamlab/pdf/evol_58_801_1781_1793.pdf 

We should keep in mind that we have pretty much hijacked a wanted thread and this discussion will go away at some point.. 

Ed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*

Hey Ed,

Yes we should prob split this thread into a new one, sorry for the highjack. 
The ones i ran into all had a similar pattern then the one pictured in the article, the slight variation were based on leg patterns, but that could also vary from frog to frog in the same regions, i was not there long enough to really take a better look at that.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: bolangers*



Julio said:


> good old Bronx Reptiles....... those were the days
> 
> 
> Jeremy, that is not my frog, that pic was taken in the wild when i was in Ecuador last Summer, they are everywhere in the country, seems to be the most popular frog, just like the trivs in Peru.


Ahh, thanks Julio. Is this a species that Mark will be getting out of Ecuador?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*

I am not sure if he is working on that or not, but hope he is, i know they been having a lot of problems with the government there in the last year, political turmoil and they even shut the airport down last summer, so i am sure whatever conservation projects were being worked on had to be put on hold.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: bolangers*


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Is their color more of a dark red/maroon than brown? It seems like they would look nicer in person.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

yeah they have an old dirty brick coloration to them, not really brown, some where brighter then others.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

That's one frog I've always wanted and never been able to find. Its still on my wish list and one of the few frogs in the hobby I've never had. One of these days, hopefully.

Best,

Chuck


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there was someone who was breeding them in EU 2 years ago that would sell them to a pet store in FL from some pics i posted a few years back.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

After moving last summer, my group of boulengeri didn't do as well as before. But, I recently found one tadpole in the water which I pulled just before metamorphosis. It's really small so I'm not sure if it'll do well. 

Found a clutch of 10 well developed eggs yesterday, so I guess they're getting at it again. I'll have to save these for Ray... don't I? That shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha works for me


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Shockfrog said:


> After moving last summer, my group of boulengeri didn't do as well as before. But, I recently found one tadpole in the water which I pulled just before metamorphosis. It's really small so I'm not sure if it'll do well.
> 
> Found a clutch of 10 well developed eggs yesterday, so I guess they're getting at it again. I'll have to save these for Ray... don't I? That shouldn't be a problem.


I would of course be interested as well


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

I guess you should speak to Ray when the time comes...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Ec I would guess you will be right that this frog may be several different frogs depending on collection point. Seeing them in brick red is surprise as theones that came into the Cincinnati reptile shows in the mid 90's were grey in color and heavily granulated...very cryptic to say the least. I was being a bit sarcastic when I said you could not give them away however after the first ones were sold most perished unsold in the hands of the jobber/dealers.
Once again an underappreciated frog and like a WC discus nuanced subtle beauty (though i have seen some amazing WC discus).


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I know I sat there and looked at Julio's pictures and thinking to myself that it didn't look like the ones I had seen... 
I know Bronx Reptiles had a bunch of them, but the people who bought them didn't want any more of them so I didn't bring any more into the store. 

Ed


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

one of my males


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Noel Calvert (Jan 8, 2013)

This is the frog I have breeding in my backyard garden right now. I am in South West Colombia. I have a question about the tads though as it is possible the pool provided for them was used a communal breeding pool with African Toads also. I never saw toad eggs, so the likelihood is low... Is there any way to differentiate the tads? Size perhaps though African toads change pretty small too... here are some photos of the tads together.


----------

